# Hardwarelieferung im Winter - wann einbauen?



## Steffi (20. Februar 2018)

Aloha,
morgen kommt endlich mein neues Mainboard und mein Netzteil. Da es ja derzeit etwas kühler ist und mein Paketmann irgendwie immer erst am späten Nachmittag bei mir rumkommt ist das Paket viele Stunden im Auto.
Muss ich die Hardware vorsichtig an die Zimmertemperatur gewöhnen? Halt ausgepackt offen rumliegen lassen, oder in der Nähe einer Heizung damit es schneller geht? Direkt einbauen ist wohl keine gute Idee, oder ist das egal?
Bisher musste ich mich mit sowas nie befassen, irgendwie bastel ich sonst nur im Sommer am PC, aber jetzt ist er halt kaputt :/


----------



## BeaverCheese (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo.

Lass die Sachen bis zum nächsten Tag bei Zimmertemperatur liegen, dann sollte da nichts mehr mit passieren.


----------



## Scientist (20. Februar 2018)

Sofern es kein Bildschirm ist oder sich Kondensat/Eis gebildet hat (beides waere schon etwas seltsam), sehe ich keinen Grund zu warten.

Wenn ein Chip unter Last gesetzt wird, schießt die Temperatur auch innerhalb von Sekunden um mehrere Dutzend Kelvin in die Hoehe ...
Und andere Kuehlen ihre Hardware mit fluessigen Stickstoff ...


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Februar 2018)

Da hat jeder so seine Philosophie, genau wie beim WLP auftragen.
Man muss da jetzt auch keine Kunst draus machen '

Wenns da ist, Einbauen! 
Grade beim Mainboard, vielleicht nen mm dick ...
Bis du da CPU, Kühler und RAM drauf hast, ist es doch schon auf Raumtemperatur und dann baust du es doch erst ein!
Im laufenden Betrieb hat es doch viel stärkere Temperaturschwankungen zu ertragen


----------



## Steffi (20. Februar 2018)

Flüssiger Stickstoff? Was es nicht alles gibt..
Da ich ja auch das Netzteil neu habe brauche ich vermutlich wieder mal  Stunden bis ich die Kabel schick versteckt habe, dann noch die Einbauzeit von CPU und Kühler - wird bestimmt sowieso Nacht bis zum ersten Start. So ein paar Stunden gehen ja immer, bis übermorgen warten wäre halt echt doof.


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2018)

Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie gewartet bis ich die Hardware eingebaut habe. Solange du keine minus 10 Grad im Zimmer hast, kannst du direkt mit dem Einbau beginnen.


----------



## D0pefish (20. Februar 2018)

Ich finde, man hat genug Sensoren an Bord, um sich diesem Problem ohne Angst zu stellen, wenn es auftritt. Steckkarten in Folienverpackungen und ertastbare Geräteteile aus Metall fühlen sich auffällig kalt an und sollten unbedingt in den Folien gelassen werden bis der Taupunkt überschritten ist. Brillenträger wissen jetzt sofort Bescheid worum es geht. Im Zweifel 30 Minuten garnicht öffnen, dann unter Einsatz der Spezialsensoren entspannt auspacken, nocheinmal 15 Minuten stehen/liegen lassen, einen Kaffee kochen und mehr oder weniger aufmerksam das Handbuch durchblättern. Dort steht womöglich sogar die gerätespezifische Antwort. Also ja, lieber warten, dann starten!


----------

